# Auto Finesse Tyre Creme & Carbon Collective Sateen



## Scenyx (Nov 10, 2014)

So both products look identical, whats the deal with it?

Carbon collective started advertising their product as a tyre creme for great durability, no sling etc etc, pretty much everything that auto finesse had listed.

I asked them about it on instagram and they deleted my comment almost immediately! 

Is it the same product from a central supplier just branded differently, or are AF selling it to carbon collective for a re-brand?

Bertie


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Scenyx said:


> So both products look identical, whats the deal with it?
> 
> I asked them about it on instagram and they deleted my comment almost immediately!
> 
> Bertie


You sound surprised? :lol:


----------



## Scenyx (Nov 10, 2014)

So are they both purchasing it off a main supplier?


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Scenyx,

I understand your question and can also empathise, as I would be a bit aggrieved if my comment was just deleted...

But can you tell me what difference or effect it would have for you if you had an answer?

Just trying to understand what the point is here?

Many thanks
Ben


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Haven't really looked into it but even if it was similar I'd still use Af as CC as a whole are twats


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would imagine that it would be good to know if they were the same so you could just buy the cheaper one?? Assuming they are not identical prices.


----------



## Scenyx (Nov 10, 2014)

SBM said:


> Hi Scenyx,
> 
> I understand your question and can also empathise, as I would be a bit aggrieved if my comment was just deleted...
> 
> ...


Yes Id just like to know? And ive heard multiple times that CC just use other suppliers products and re-brand them as their own?

And price mainly - if ones cheaper why not use that one?


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Haven't really looked into it but even if it was similar I'd still use Af as CC as a whole are twats


LOL so much dislike for CC, any particular reason? I'm just curious, you've referred to them as coLOLtive in other posts. Had a bad experience, or you don't like them as they repackage the same products and resell at a higher price than the competition?
Personally, I found the platinum wheels packaging a joke, the instructions state it's recommended to use one pad per wheel, but only one pad is provided ... you know the rest of the story....


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Heard about them as I was sucked in and almost purchased there wheel sealant before finding out on here it is just a rebrand of other products.

Personally I wouldn't buy a product that is rebranded. If it is cheaper than the rebranded product then I would but it seems CC somehow think they can price it higher than the guys actually making the product, it's bonkers!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Gixxer6 said:


> LOL so much dislike for CC, any particular reason? I'm just curious, you've referred to them as coLOLtive in other posts. Had a bad experience, or you don't like them as they repackage the same products and resell at a higher price than the competition?
> Personally, I found the platinum wheels packaging a joke, the instructions state it's recommended to use one pad per wheel, but only one pad is provided ... you know the rest of the story....


Rebottled product in a terribly packaged item. An owner who has no clue what customer service is and just wants to boost his ego by selling overpriced stuff?

No ta


----------



## Scenyx (Nov 10, 2014)

Is their platinum paint and wheels just Gtechniq C5 re branded then? because thats what ive heard!

They seem a bit useless just from their instagram stuff I see


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Scenyx said:


> Is their platinum paint and wheels just Gtechniq C5 re branded then? because thats what ive heard!
> 
> They seem a bit useless just from their instagram stuff I see


No ...


----------



## Scenyx (Nov 10, 2014)

Any ideas to what then? 

And does anyone know for certain whether is the same stuff Auto Finesse have for their Tyre Creme?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Brian1612 said:


> Personally I wouldn't buy a product that is rebranded.


so what do you buy? A lot of stuff out there is rebranded.:lol:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Where do you guys get your info from? None of CC's stuff is rebranded #fact


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Sorry to hijack thread BUT... Is auto finesse tough coat and car chem hard shell paint sealant the same thing?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

N8KOW said:


> Where do you guys get your info from? None of CC's stuff is rebranded #fact


You're very naive

Their stuff is rebranded #fact



salow3 said:


> Sorry to hijack thread BUT... Is auto finesse tough coat and car chem hard shell paint sealant the same thing?


Not what I heard, though similar products will have some of the same properties


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Kimo said:


> You're very naive
> Not what I heard, though similar products will have some of the same properties


Have you tried both Kimo? I was unsure which to buy tbh, but the price difference for quantity is obviously swaying me more to buy the car chem.

CC: £18.99 for 500ml
AF: £19.95 for 250ml.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

salow3 said:


> Have you tried both Kimo? I was unsure which to buy tbh, but the price difference for quantity is obviously swaying me more to buy the car chem.
> 
> CC: £18.99 for 500ml
> AF: £19.95 for 250ml.


Nah, they've never interested me tbh.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol... Popcorn at the ready. Kimo for PM.

Just use whatever works for you people. What others like, others hate. You cannot please everyone.


----------

